# anyone delt with finafarm lately?



## juicespringsteen (Sep 27, 2011)

anyone have any news about finafarm or know if they're still gtg


----------



## delcapone (Oct 5, 2011)

yes about 6 weeks ago .when we had the hurricane weather took 5 or 6 days to get to me . due to the weatyer i imagine . made 40 mls. of tren 100. working great. will def. use them again.


----------

